# Center Punch Strings is looking for pro staff members!!



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

We are looking for more pro staff shooters to represent our company throughout the country. We have some local shooters in Georgia that are having great luck with our strings and we would like to extend this to other states as well. Not only are we looking for tournament archers but would love to add some stone cold killers as well! 

Please email us at [email protected] to apply and to receive more info on the great discounts available to staff shooters.

Here is a page with pricing that we will be posting pictures of our work momentarily!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2078860&p=1068023856#post1068023856


----------



## DFowler33 (Jul 31, 2012)

These are great guys making some great strings!! Proud to be associated with you Richard and Chris!!!


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

DFowler33 said:


> These are great guys making some great strings!! Proud to be associated with you Richard and Chris!!!


Thanks Daniel


----------



## todd39 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Center punch*

Here is what the guys at Center Punch made for my Obsession Sniper LT. I am impressed with there threads. The quality is definitely there. I put quite a few shots on the new Center punch threads and the so far have no wear, no peep rotation at all. They have a 3-4 day turnaround time. Richard and Chris are a good group of guys to work with. Get in touch with me or the Center punch guys and we will get you taken care of.


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Todd. Glad to have you and Red Arrow Archery Supplies as a part of our team. 

Sent from my DNA


----------



## todd39 (Sep 1, 2006)

I was able to meet Chris at the ATA show this past year and became friends. Thanks for asking me to be a part of Center Punch.


rpearce750 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Todd. Glad to have you and Red Arrow Archery Supplies as a part of our team.
> 
> Sent from my DNA


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

todd39 said:


> Here is what the guys at Center Punch made for my Obsession Sniper LT. I am impressed with there threads. The quality is definitely there. I put quite a few shots on the new Center punch threads and the so far have no wear, no peep rotation at all. They have a 3-4 day turnaround time. Richard and Chris are a good group of guys to work with. Get in touch with me or the Center punch guys and we will get you taken care of.[/
> 
> Thankd for the oppurtunity to work with you Todd. The new Stormy Woods Camo looks awesome on your Sniper!!!!


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 8, 2013)

Just saw your thread here. I am in need of new strings(after this season though) and judging by your prices, you are about the cheapest I have seen! I will be ordering from yall in the next couple months.


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Chase4556!


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Just sent in my e-mail


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Here you a bump waiting to here back from you.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Great to see you back in the game Mike!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## rpearce750 (Jan 14, 2008)

We are also working with Atomic Jerseys on having some jerseys made. These will be $75 each and are ASA legal. Please PM me if you want one.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

great looking strings will be posting my order soon


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

just got off the phone with Chris cant wait to see what he comes up with I gave him one color and told him to run with the rest of it now i cant wait to see what happens.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

pics to be coming this week dont miss out on a great company


----------

